# Khám và điều trị sàn chậu ở bệnh viện Phụ Sản HN có tốt như lời đồn không?



## lih pham huyền (2/12/20)

_Chào cả nhà, mình U40++ rồi. Dạo gần đây mình thường có hiện tượng bị tiểu són khi hắt hơi, cười to hoặc có khi đang xách xô nước lau nhà cũng bị.. Hơn thế trong chuyện quan hệ vc cũng có cảm giác đau rát hơn bình thường. Mình thử tra triệu chứng tìm trên google thì biết có thể là đang bị rối loạn sàn chậu. Mọi người có thể tư vấn cho mình 1 chỗ khám chuyên sâu và bác sĩ có tay nghề cao để đi khám được ko? Mình nghe nói khám và điều trị sàn chậu cho phụ nữ lớn tuổi ở ở bệnh viện Phụ sản hà nội là tốt nhát mà không biết có đúng như lời đồn không? Mọi người cho mình xin lời khuyên._


----------



## hiền oanh mai (2/12/20)

À em biết bệnh này, mẹ em cũng bị đó chị à, nó còn gọi là sa tạng sàn chậu, đọc báo thấy bảo 40% phụ nữ trung niên mắc phải
Hic, cũng nhiều ng bị lắm đó ạ.


----------



## Thùy Duung (2/12/20)

Em thì may mắn là không bị nhưng cá nhân từ trước đến giờ thăm khám phụ khoa hay kể cả khám sàng lọc ung thư cho cả 2 vợ chồng thì đều lên Phụ Sản Hà Nội chị ạ. Toàn các giáo sư tiến sĩ đầu ngành, hệ thống trang thiết bị cũng hiện đại nên cũng tin tưởng. Em thấy dịch vụ rồi cơ sở vật chất ngày một hiện đại hơn trc nhiều, chị qua đây khám đi, tốt thật đấy. Nếu chị sợ đông đúc hay phải chờ thì gọi đặt lịch khám trc số hotline 19006922. Nhà em cũng toàn gọi đặt khám trước cho đỡ phải chờ lâu ạ. Bây giờ họ cũng ứng dụng công nghệ thông tin hết rồi chị.


----------



## lih pham huyền (2/12/20)

Thùy Duung nói:


> Em thì may mắn là không bị nhưng cá nhân từ trước đến giờ thăm khám phụ khoa hay kể cả khám sàng lọc ung thư cho cả 2 vợ chồng thì đều lên Phụ Sản Hà Nội chị ạ. Toàn các giáo sư tiến sĩ đầu ngành, hệ thống trang thiết bị cũng hiện đại nên cũng tin tưởng. Em thấy dịch vụ rồi cơ sở vật chất ngày một hiện đại hơn trc nhiều, chị qua đây khám đi, tốt thật đấy. Nếu chị sợ đông đúc hay phải chờ thì gọi đặt lịch khám trc số hotline 19006922. Nhà em cũng toàn gọi đặt khám trước cho đỡ phải chờ lâu ạ. Bây giờ họ cũng ứng dụng công nghệ thông tin hết rồi chị.


cảm ơn bạn. Vậy m cũng yên tâm hơn chứ lúc đầu cũng lăn tăn k biết nên ra ngay Phụ sản HN hay Việt đức, rồi cả Y HN.


----------



## hằng trần (2/12/20)

Chị em phụ nữ mình khổ thật đấy các chị ạ, bao nỗi đau khi sinh con, nuôi con.
Rồi đến tuổi mãn kinh cũng nhiều mối nguy
Như em là cứ phải 6 tháng đi khám tổng quát 1 lần cho ăn ngon ngủ kĩ các chị ạ


----------



## amy le (2/12/20)

Nguyên nhân chính gây ra sa tạng vùng chậu là do sinh con đấy các mẹ biết chưa?
+ Những phụ nữ sinh con ngả âm đạo thường có nguy cơ gặp phải các vấn đề về vùng chậu cao hơn những người đã sinh mổ.
+ Ngoài ra còn các nguyên nhân khác gây sa tạng sàn chậu. như đã từng phẫu thuật vùng chậu, thời kỳ mãn kinh, các yếu tố làm tăng áp lực trong ổ bụng, như là thừa cân hoặc béo phì, táo bón và đi tiêu khó khăn, và ho mãn tính…
Chị em mình đừng nên chủ quan nhé, bởi vì cái bệnh này ảnh hưởng đến sinh hoạt cũng như đời sống vợ chồng rất nhiều đó, nên đi thăm khám để bác sĩ có định hướng điều trị luôn.
Mình thì mình khuyên lên hẳn bệnh viện Phụ sản Hà Nội ấy, đấy là cơ sở chuyên khoa rồi, các bác sĩ có chuyên môn sẽ thăm khám cũng như chỉ định có nên can thiệp phẫu thuật hay không nhé


----------



## lih pham huyền (2/12/20)

amy le nói:


> Nguyên nhân chính gây ra sa tạng vùng chậu là do sinh con đấy các mẹ biết chưa?
> + Những phụ nữ sinh con ngả âm đạo thường có nguy cơ gặp phải các vấn đề về vùng chậu cao hơn những người đã sinh mổ.
> + Ngoài ra còn các nguyên nhân khác gây sa tạng sàn chậu. như đã từng phẫu thuật vùng chậu, thời kỳ mãn kinh, các yếu tố làm tăng áp lực trong ổ bụng, như là thừa cân hoặc béo phì, táo bón và đi tiêu khó khăn, và ho mãn tính…
> Chị em mình đừng nên chủ quan nhé, bởi vì cái bệnh này ảnh hưởng đến sinh hoạt cũng như đời sống vợ chồng rất nhiều đó, nên đi thăm khám để bác sĩ có định hướng điều trị luôn.
> Mình thì mình khuyên lên hẳn bệnh viện Phụ sản Hà Nội ấy, đấy là cơ sở chuyên khoa rồi, các bác sĩ có chuyên môn sẽ thăm khám cũng như chỉ định có nên can thiệp phẫu thuật hay không nhé


Lúc đầu thì mình cũng nghĩ là bình thường tiểu són thôi mà càng lâu càng thấy không ổn. Cũng hoang mạng, k biết nữa, có tuổi rồi hay sợ bệnh tật, nhất là đọc ở trên mạng thấy có trường hợp phải phẫu thuật nên càng lo nghĩ hơn, có tuổi rồi nó thế hay sao ấy mọi người ạ. Thôi thì cứ đi thăm khám điều trị cho an tâm


----------



## ngọc quyên (2/12/20)

Mẹ nó ơi, mình trước cũng có tìm hiểu, thấy có mấy cách điều trị sàn chậu đó  ( giành cho những trường hợp nhẹ chưa phải phẫu thuật ).
Mẹ giảm béo này, thay đổi lối sống, uống đủ nước chứ không uống thừa, ko uống caffein, tập đi tiểu theo đúng thời gian quy định thì sẽ khắc phục được tiểu són,..Ngoài ra còn những bài tập cho bàng quang, Kegel nữa, mẹ lên website của viện Phụ sản đọc nhé, nó có hướng dẫn cách nhận biết này với giải pháp đó Bệnh viện Phụ Sản Hà Nội.


----------



## huệ xinh (2/12/20)

Em đây chị ơi, em sinh đôi 2 bé nên bị sa tạng sàn chậu mà cụ thể là sa tử cung ý. Lên Phụ Sản HN trên Cảm Hội khám bác sĩ bảo em tử cung có hiện tượng bị sa trĩu xuống vùng âm đạo, khiến âm đạo bị chèn ép.. Em cũng hoang mang lắm, lo chứ, tình trạng y chị, có hôm hắt hơi cái là thấy són tiểu ra rồi, đi wc còn không dám rặn mạnh.. Sau rồi đi thăm khám bác sĩ trên đấy khám thấy yên tâm lắm, khám nhẹ nhàng, nhiệt tình tư vấn đâu ra đó. Bảo tình trạng của em chưa đến mức phải can thiệp dao kéo vào làm gì hết. Bác sĩ dặn em không được để táo bón, tránh nâng các vật nặng và tránh ho nhiều Ăn bổ sung thực phẩm giàu chất xơ có thể giúp điều trị táo bón. Thực hành bài tập Kegel để cải thiện tình trạng. Có những chị tiền mãn kinh thì dùng các liệu pháp thay thế hormone để giúp làm săn cơ. Trường hợp ko được nữa mới phải phẫu thuật. Đi đẻ e cũng đẻ ở D3 Phụ sản nên khám phụ khoa cũng khám ở đây luôn cho yên tâm. Các bs chuyên môn cao, tay nghề tốt sẽ đưa ra định hướng cho mình, chị qua đây thì không phải lăn tăn gì đâu ạ.


----------



## lih pham huyền (2/12/20)

huệ xinh nói:


> Em đây chị ơi, em sinh đôi 2 bé nên bị sa tạng sàn chậu mà cụ thể là sa tử cung ý. Lên Phụ Sản HN trên Cảm Hội khám bác sĩ bảo em tử cung có hiện tượng bị sa trĩu xuống vùng âm đạo, khiến âm đạo bị chèn ép.. Em cũng hoang mang lắm, lo chứ, tình trạng y chị, có hôm hắt hơi cái là thấy són tiểu ra rồi, đi wc còn không dám rặn mạnh.. Sau rồi đi thăm khám bác sĩ trên đấy khám thấy yên tâm lắm, khám nhẹ nhàng, nhiệt tình tư vấn đâu ra đó. Bảo tình trạng của em chưa đến mức phải can thiệp dao kéo vào làm gì hết. Bác sĩ dặn em không được để táo bón, tránh nâng các vật nặng và tránh ho nhiều Ăn bổ sung thực phẩm giàu chất xơ có thể giúp điều trị táo bón. Thực hành bài tập Kegel để cải thiện tình trạng. Có những chị tiền mãn kinh thì dùng các liệu pháp thay thế hormone để giúp làm săn cơ. Trường hợp ko được nữa mới phải phẫu thuật. Đi đẻ e cũng đẻ ở D3 Phụ sản nên khám phụ khoa cũng khám ở đây luôn cho yên tâm. Các bs chuyên môn cao, tay nghề tốt sẽ đưa ra định hướng cho mình, chị qua đây thì không phải lăn tăn gì đâu ạ.


nghe em chia sẻ chị thấy yên tâm hơn nhiều. Cảm ơn em nhé, chắc chị sẽ thu xếp 1 buổi lên đây thăm khám tư vấn cho yên tâm.


----------

